# Looking for a back issue of Random Thoughts (RT) - IPMS Canada



## CATCH 22 (Oct 24, 2020)

To all fellow members of IPMS Canada: I'm looking for the 2019 spring issue of Random Thoughts, Vol.41-1. In fact I need only the articles about the CH-124 Seaking. 





I already have the full text of all articles from IPMS Canada's Quarterly Journal "Random Thoughts" site but I want to see the photos as well.
Does anybody have this issue in a pdf-format?
Cheers!


----------

